# Gothic 1 wie wird man ein Gardist



## Max-the-Gamer (7. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab das spiel schon seit einen Jahr bin schon in die Burg reingekommen dadurch das ich denen 1000 Erz gegeben hab.Weis aber nicht wie ich jetzt ein Gardist wede.


----------



## Dumbi (7. Mai 2005)

http://yiya.de/games/gothic/index.htm
http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic/index.php?go=alager
Da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Rosini (7. Mai 2005)

Um Gardist zu werden, musst du dem alten Lager erst einmal angehören. Damit du damit zurecht kommst, empfehle ich den Link: http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic/index.php?go=alager (der ja auch schon gepostet wurde). Nach deiner Aufnahme bekommst du irgendwann den Auftrag der Sektenspinner, die alte Mine zu erforschen und nach wertvollem Sekret der Minecrawler zu suchen.

Ich glaube, nachdem du den Auftrag mit den Minecrawlern (Minecrawlerkönigin) erledigt hast, wird dich Gomes vor die Wahl stellen. Entweder Feuermagier oder Gardist. Und damit hast du dann das erreicht, was du wolltest.


----------



## Iwan260388 (7. Mai 2005)

Max-the-Gamer am 07.05.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das spiel schon seit einen Jahr bin schon in die Burg reingekommen dadurch das ich denen 1000 Erz gegeben hab.Weis aber nicht wie ich jetzt ein Gardist wede.



Gardist wirst du nur wenn du Schatten bist. nachdem du den auftrag für raven erledigt hast wirst du vor die wahl gestellt gardist oder magier.
aber aufpassen: bis du endlich raven antworten kannst, dauerts ne weile, weil du glaube ich erstmal die minecrawlerkönigin besiegen musst, damit cor kalom sein zeuch herstellen kann usw.


----------



## Gajeza (8. Mai 2005)

Aber schwere Gardist kann man nicht werden oder?


----------



## Firen04 (8. Mai 2005)

Max-the-Gamer am 07.05.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das spiel schon seit einen Jahr bin schon in die Burg reingekommen dadurch das ich denen 1000 Erz gegeben hab.Weis aber nicht wie ich jetzt ein Gardist wede.



Folge den Aufgaben und mache die Prüfung des Vertrauens und mach dich unter den Schatten durch das Tun von Gefallen, beliebt. Wenn du das hast wirst du Schatten und musst die Crawlerkönigin in Verlauf des Spieles töten. Danach kannst du mit unter auch Gardist werden.



> Aber schwere Gardist kann man nicht werden oder?



Die schwere Rüstung bekommst du auf Grund des Storyverlaufs nicht.

mg
Firen04


----------



## Gajeza (8. Mai 2005)

Ja, ich wusste dass man durch die Story nicht mehr lange Gardist ist, aber ich habe mir damals(als ich g1 gespielt hab) überlegt ob ich mir noch die Schwere Rüstung hätte kaufen können.


----------



## Grappa11 (9. Mai 2005)

Gajeza am 08.05.2005 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich wusste dass man durch die Story nicht mehr lange Gardist ist, aber ich habe mir damals(als ich g1 gespielt hab) überlegt ob ich mir noch die Schwere Rüstung hätte kaufen können.



nein, hättest Du nicht. Diese Tatsache fanden viele auch ein bißchen schade. Das ist wohl auch mit ein Grund, weshalb es bei Gothic 2 (im Add-on) eine Möglichkeit gibt an diese Rüstung zu kommen - ohne zu cheaten versteht sich.


----------



## Gajeza (9. Mai 2005)

Ja, hat mich total gefreut. Aber gebraucht hat man sie ja net.
Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt schon eine viel bessere Rüstung. Aber die schaut schon geil aus.
Noch ne Frage. Ich spiel gerade als Magier G2. Hab aber das Addon installiert. Jetzt wollt ich fragen, ob ich vorher die alte Story spielern kann, also die vom normalen G2, da man ja für Vatras eine Ablöse braucht. Ich war aber noch nicht in der neuen Welt, das heisst Myxir ist auch noch nicht drüben.


----------

